# Hangman "Cowboy Shit" Page Is The New AEW World Champion!!



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459747239652474887











What an incredible match and moment for Hangman. The payoff to this story that they've been telling for the better part of the last 2 years was definitely worth the wait on my end. Great touch to play back all of the significant moments during the feud as he made his way to the Target Center atop his horse. Beautiful stuff that brought back the memories of what he went through. Loved the ending with the Young Bucks giving the okay to end Omega after their backstage segment on Rampage. Excellent way to tie everything together and conclude the arc. Having him go on to defeat Bryan will truly catapult him as a main eventer.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great storyline and result. Hangman is a legit champ. He was starting from a total jobber and so underestimated in the beginning and without any wrestling family supported, but climbed to the top with his own effort. He is so inspirational for me. Gald to see he is the champ now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't catch Rampage so the ending was weird, but they needed to give page the belt


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, glad to see AEW paid this off. Should be a fun bit of time with Page as champion. I really don't know how long it's going to be, so going to enjoy it for as long as it is. Hopefully Page can deliver a strong title run, be it just several weeks or several months.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Failed in 2019, and worked his ass off to come back to the top. I love seeing stories come full circle like that.

Well done.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?


True it wasn't a consistent 2 year story, but it was a 2 year long journey nonetheless


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> True it wasn't a consistent 2 year story, but it was a 2 year long journey nonetheless


It was a stop start confusing storyline that people are overrating because its AEW.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The next few weeks will show whether this is the correct decision, the hardcore fans wanted the pay off, they got the pay off, now it all depends whether Hangman ends up being a draw or not.

This is a move that I really don’t know which way it will go, the general consensus I get is that Hangman still very much splits opinions.

AEW may have created a star tonight, or putting the title on Hangman may end up being a complete failure.

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> True it wasn't a consistent 2 year story, but it was a 2 year long journey nonetheless


If I start doing something, completely forget about it for a year, then pick it up later, does that make it a year long thing? AEW SUCKS at second act progression.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Well deserved hope it's a long reign and not transitional.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If I start doing something, completely forget about it for a year, then pick it up later, does that make it a year long thing? AEW SUCKS at second act progression.


Yea I mean Hangman is essentialy my favorite wrestler in AEW but even I don't know how I feel about him being champ. It's not because it took so long to get at Page-Omega than it was good. It was not interesting or captivating. They just ignored that it was a thing then teamed him up with the Dork Order. If anything I would have waited longer to give him the strap so that it means more. Just like the WWF build up Stone Cold. It was long but the path to get there was epic. Page got over by himself and cause AEW fans are easy, not for what they wrote anything great for him.

I wish I was more excited. But AEW did not give me reason to be. Hopefully his run will be better than Moxley's. 

(damn those redbubble publicities on the right are getting annoying)


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?


There is objectively an at least 18 month storyline as his tagging with Kenny was alway going to build to this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea I mean Hangman is essentialy my favorite wrestler in AEW but even I don't know how I feel about him being champ. It's not because it took so long to get at Page-Omega than it was good. It was not interesting or captivating. They just ignored that it was a thing then teamed him up with the Dork Order. If anything I would have waited longer to give him the strap so that it means more. Just like the WWF build up Stone Cold. It was long but the path to get there was epic. Page got over by himself and cause AEW fans are easy, not for what they wrote anything great for him.
> 
> I wish I was more excited. But AEW did not give me reason to be. Hopefully his run will be better than Moxley's.
> 
> (damn those redbubble publicities on the right are getting annoying)


Wait, do you mean Steve Austin would not have been more over had he taken a year off in 1997 and hung around with the Headbangers or Kaientai?


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah yes because the Cowboy wrestling gimmick going into 2022 is hella fresh 😑


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Can someone explain to me the Young Bucks stuff


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Well deserved. Glad he's the champ.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This was the best thing I've seen in wrestling since at least roughly 2001, maybe longer. To me, that storyline was on another level.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Well done AEW, you've hired genuine A star talent and you've put the title on a midcarder.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

What a garbage and boring match that was. The amount of no selling was ridiculous. Zero psychology at all. To top it off they made generic midcard act into their “world” champion. As if it couldn’t get worse, the Dork Order appears to celebrate.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Should have been the one to kick out of the OWA.

Still, happy he is champ. The idea they had for the storyline was good albeit the actual booking of it was wildly inconsistent.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

1: Page isnt winning. 

2: Page shouldnt even be in the title picture, so long as hes still doing stupid comedy wi the Chikara rejects.

3: Danielson vs Omega is a much bigger draw. And already hinted to them having a match at a major show. Theres no way Omega drops the title before then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I have no problem with Adam Page winning, but I am wondering why do Page vs Bryan?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Leviticus said:


> 1: Page isnt winning.
> 
> 2: Page shouldnt even be in the title picture, so long as hes still doing stupid comedy wi the Chikara rejects.
> 
> 3: Danielson vs Omega is a much bigger draw. And already hinted to them having a match at a major show. Theres no way Omega drops the title before then.


You miss the PPV bruh?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You miss the PPV bruh?


They seriously need to get the Dork Order off tv and away from Adam Page, they suck.

Adam Page did indeed win and is the new champion and Danielson is the number 1 contender, even though they are both face, so I guess we will have to see where that goes.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Kenny Omega is my favorite AEW World Champion, he had a memorable reign. Congratulation to Page, he never a champion in Elite so he is an underdog story but everyone new he is going to win. I want to see what kind of champion becomes. It is more difficult to be at the top than climbing to the top.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

As a pure babyface, Hangman is excellent. Will always deliver a great match, and he feels fresh. Should be a great run. AEW really books for their fans (aside from Cody). They put together coherent programs that are simple and give the fans what they want. 

I think BD putting over Page will help legitimize him even further and won’t hurt BD at all as they cycle back to BD-Kenny in a non-title grudge match/iron man match whatever they want to do. 

MJF should be Hangman’s first true feud


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

don't think this is gonna help the ratings. not sure it matters either. i think hangman is great, but he isn't a guy who can carry a company. a world champ should imo.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny is my favourite wrestler, but this was the right move. We can all se a little bit of our own self doubt in hangman.

kenny can go a lose his second match to Bryan for the best in the world and then turn face.

I like the idea from Randy, hangman should feud (and beat) MJF in his first defence. Then wardlow can turn in mjf … omg … so exciting… so many options for TK.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

TonySirico said:


> don't think this is gonna help the ratings. not sure it matters either. i think hangman is great, but he isn't a guy who can carry a company. a world champ should imo.


Nothing will help the ratings unless they put the title on the rock. The ratings are what they are, let’s just be happy we are watching and being entertained.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> Nothing will help the ratings unless they put the title on the rock. The ratings are what they are, let’s just be happy we are watching and being entertained.


brah you're spot on. honestly just happy to have a product on easy to find tv that i can watch and feels like wrestling.

that being said....

just don't think hanger is gonna cut it. not his fault either. hope i'm wrong.

lowest profile champ in the history of the company at a time when the roster is as high profile as it has ever been. you know where i'm coming from. it isn't hangman hate, but booking isn't really helping him out.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

About time they put an end to the Omega. It's been boring and played out for too long. My only issue is I prefer a heel champion, with the face struggling to overcome shithousery. 

Once Page and Bryan have their match, what fueds does Page have? Matt Hardy because long term storytelling? They need to turn Rhodes and go with him v Page.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?





Chip Chipperson said:


> It was a stop start confusing storyline that people are overrating because its AEW.





Two Sheds said:


> If I start doing something, completely forget about it for a year, then pick it up later, does that make it a year long thing? AEW SUCKS at second act progression.


Lol - salty AF

wrong too - but what would the two of you really know

the one doesn’t watch and the other one hate watches 70% of the show

lolllllll


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the most satisfying endings I've seen in wrestling. Alot of us have all been on this journey since the start.

The not wanting Page to win the title at All Out 2019 to absolutely wanting him to win the belt at Full Gear 2021.

The little details throughout, the little bits of story that got him here and how they all came together and culminated into that main event was expertly done.

From the Bucks not coming out in 2019 because they were 'too hurt' from their earlier match, to Page letting everyone down, to turning to drink, to losing his friends to now having Bucks come out, despite being hurt from their earlier match, giving that nod of approval, to Page not letting anyone down, to him refusing a drink, to him having that friendship and success is just a joy to watch and be part of.

"... And young man, Dad's coming home a champion. The champion!!" - Jim Ross.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew Castillo said:


> There is objectively an at least 18 month storyline as his tagging with Kenny was alway going to build to this.


They completely ignored the entire thing while Kenny was goofing off in impact and Hangman was goofing off with Dork Order. I don't think the two were mentioned in the same sentence for the better part of a year. You can say that they definitely planned this, but they most certainly did not not book it, as their ultimate hero was a nobody doing bad comedy for months on end only too suddenly get put into the world title picture again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - salty AF
> 
> wrong too - but what would the two of you really know
> 
> ...


Instead of attempting to insult our characters how about pointing out how AEW did keep the storyline going for 2 years? This story started, stopped, started again, stopped, started again and has now finished.

That isn't a 2 year story, lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hopefully he’s a transitional world champion. Even the nickname is cringe. “Cowboy shit.” Um ok. I’ve driven through Virginia a million times. You don’t see many “cowboys” there lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Instead of attempting to insult our characters how about pointing out how AEW did keep the storyline going for 2 years? This story started, stopped, started again, stopped, started again and has now finished.
> 
> That isn't a 2 year story, lol.


dude, i’m not gonna spoon feed you

you can watch the countdown they just broadcasted for the gist of it

or since it seems like you are watching through youtube these days, there are quite a few videos explaining the 3 year epic story

just be safe in the fact that a guy like you who watches 2 min in clips with one eye won’t get it without…. Doing the work, brother brother


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Kishido said:


> Can someone explain to me the Young Bucks stuff


It was an unexpected great moment and it opens so many storyline opportunities. Young Bucks acknowledge Adam Page and don´t help Kenny. Adam Cole takes the brutal Conchairto loss. So many ways The Elite story could go next.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Can someone explain to me the Young Bucks stuff


All Out 2019 - the first ever AEW World Title match, Hangman wanted The Young Bucks in his corner but they refused, said how they would be tired from their earlier match. Hangman went out there alone (Despite feeling like he was part of The Elite) and lost to Chris Jericho in the biggest match of his career.

Over the next few weeks and months, Page would feel less and less like he was part of the Elite. Whilst there by name only, he would start to feel isolated, turning to drink in the process. He and Omega were Tag Champions at this point but even then, he still felt like he didn't belong. He and Omega had one of the greatest AEW matches of all time with the Young Bucks, where Page teased turning on Omega in confusion with a buckshot lariat before coming to his senses. This would start to show more friction between him and The Elite.










A few more months down the line, Page was finally kicked out of the The Elite when he had stopped The Young Bucks from winning a number one contender match because he didn't want to face, who he had thought were his friends. Backstage following this, The Young Bucks confronted him and told him that he's a coward and a drunk and then kicked him out of the Elite. 










Speculation (as often derives from stories) is that Kenny Omega was behind all of this in the first place as around this time Omega was starting to turn a bit dark, attacking opponents after the bell, late to help or failing to help when Page has been beaten down etc. - Page, desperate for friendship and something to cling on to could have willingly gone along with what Omega was telling him to do (Prevent Young Bucks winning) to remove Page from the Elite on Omegas path to becoming world champion.

Not long after this at all, barely a few weeks, Omega and Page entered a feud with FTR, who in the build up would prey on Pages insecurities, offering him a "friendship", offering him beer etc. - this would ultimately play into Omega and Page losing the tag titles to FTR which in turns saw the split up of Omega and Page. This is where things really start to unravel for Page as not only has he now lost the one thing he could cling onto (The tag titles), he's now also lost the closest thing he actually had to companionship in Omega.

The two actually met later that month (September 2020) in a world championship eliminator final at Full Gear (funnily enough) in which Omega won. He'd end up beating Moxley for the title. Whilst The Elite ended up being on top of the world with Omega as champion and The Young Bucks as Tag Champions, something was happening with Page - he found some new friends in the Dark Order. With this, came new confidence. He started racking up wins and managed to get himself in the rankings and top the rankings to become number one contender for Omegas title.

Everything seemed to be aligning for Page..... until a 5 on 5 eliminator match was requested. The Elite would end up beating Page and Dark Order which ended Page's hopes of a title match at All Out, they then put him out of commission by giving him the BTE Trigger and writing him off teleivison. In real life, what happened here is that Page was due to become a father for the first time so took some time off to be with his family.

2 months pass without seeing Adam Page on TV - a ladder match to determine a new contender takes place at Dynamite: Second Anniversary in which Page makes his return and wins to put himself back in contention to winning the big one. This passed Friday on Rampage, Page confronts Young Bucks backstage (Notice, the same shirt)










Page apologises to the Bucks and warns them not to interfere in their match at the weekend. Which brings us onto the match last night. We get to the climax of the match and you see The Young Bucks, quite clearly hurt from their match earlier in the night (Despite their excuse back in 2019 saying they couldn't be in his corner because of the pain from their previous match), they witness Page about to end Omega and instead of interfering, just give off a subtle nod as a show of respect, something Page has always wanted and clamoured for since AEWs existence as he puts an end to Omega and wins the belt 2 years on from his first opportunity. 










There's been so many little intricacies, details and bits of fabric sewn into this story over the last 2 years between Omega, Page, The Elite, The Bucks etc that I have probably missed out SO much more from throw away Dynamites, little promos where specific things have been mentioned, little mannerisms here and there, sit down interviews or even little moments in matches between them all that I hope I've done this justice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hopefully he’s a transitional world champion. Even the nickname is cringe. “Cowboy shit.” Um ok. I’ve driven through Virginia a million times. You don’t see many “cowboys” there lol.


Page grew up on a tobacco farm that also had livestock. He’s the real deal. Not all farm work is done in Texas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> They completely ignored the entire thing while Kenny was goofing off in impact and Hangman was goofing off with Dork Order. I don't think the two were mentioned in the same sentence for the better part of a year. You can say that they definitely planned this, but they most certainly did not not book it, as their ultimate hero was a nobody doing bad comedy for months on end only too suddenly get put into the world title picture again.


Hey, look over here. Someone who doesn't get it!

Of course they didn't ignore it. Hangman's story was about him getting down on himself and going deeper and deeper. The Dark Order plot line was to help get him out of it, a brotherhood and friendship that he needed and played a crucial part in the development. Just because Omega and Page didn't interact every week doesn't equate to ignoring the feud.

With regards to Kenny, why would he even take Page as some kind of threat within this time frame whilst he was "goofing off in Impact"? He had already BEATEN Page to become number one contender and win the belt in the first place. 

This isn't the WWE where storylines on average last 4 weeks (and even then they stop half way through).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm glad to see Hangman get his moment, dude is fairly entertaining to watch. For the love of God though, PLEASE get him away from the Dark Order, they ruin his aura and appeal so much. It just doesn't look good when you've got a guy who can be a genuine main event talent who decides to surround himself with a jobber faction. 

Page doesn't need the Dork Order, he's completely fine and he's so much better on his own.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm glad to see Hangman get his moment, dude is fairly entertaining to watch. For the love of God though, PLEASE get him away from the Dark Order, they ruin his aura and appeal so much. It just doesn't look good when you've got a guy who can be a genuine main event talent who decides to surround himself with a jobber faction.
> 
> Page doesn't need the Dork Order, he's completely fine and he's so much better on his own.


They were vital to his story to the top.

He'll go on without them moving forward, like he has been without them in the weeks leading up to this match, but last night was basically a climax to Act 1 in AEW and Dark Order coming down to celebrate whilst Page rejects their beer was a crucial end of that story.

Let's get ready for Page/Danielson!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> All Out 2019 - the first ever AEW World Title match, Hangman wanted The Young Bucks in his corner but they refused, said how they would be tired from their earlier match. Hangman went out there alone (Despite feeling like he was part of The Elite) and lost to Chris Jericho in the biggest match of his career.
> 
> Over the next few weeks and months, Page would feel less and less like he was part of the Elite. Whilst there by name only, he would start to feel isolated, turning to drink in the process. He and Omega were Tag Champions at this point but even then, he still felt like he didn't belong. He and Omega had one of the greatest AEW matches of all time with the Young Bucks, where Page teased turning on Omega in confusion with a buckshot lariat before coming to his senses. This would start to show more friction between him and The Elite.
> 
> ...


Don’t miss that both Bucks were in a position to callback the ‘grab the leg‘ spot that really kicked all of this off - as Page did a Buckshot on either side of the ring

each one with a Buck - both not acting to ‘save’ Kenny

This isn’t a ‘face’ turn - this ties into something else we’ve been seeing - Bucks are starting to think Kenny is spent and they are throwing their lot in more with Cole

and I suspect…. With Kevin Steen when he comes in

its time for Kenny to be where Hangman was - alone…..

until Ibushi comes to sort him out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> They were vital to his story to the top.
> 
> He'll go on without them moving forward, like he has been without them in the weeks leading up to this match, but last night was basically a climax to Act 1 in AEW and Dark Order coming down to celebrate whilst Page rejects their beer was a crucial end of that story.
> 
> Let's get ready for Page/Danielson!


Agreed - forgoing the Beer was a nice touch

I think DO will be there if Hangman needs a tag partner / or if he is facing another group - like friends should be

otherwise he’ll ride alone


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Erik. said:


> They were vital to his story to the top.
> 
> He'll go on without them moving forward, like he has been without them in the weeks leading up to this match, but last night was basically a climax to Act 1 in AEW and Dark Order coming down to celebrate whilst Page rejects their beer was a crucial end of that story.
> 
> Let's get ready for Page/Danielson!


Yeah fair enough, I just don't think I'm invested enough in the Dark Order to give a shit about their involvement, the rejection of the beer was a nice touch though. 

And agreed, hopefully they produce a good story, both dudes are more than capable of it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Hey, look over here. Someone who doesn't get it!
> 
> Of course they didn't ignore it. Hangman's story was about him getting down on himself and going deeper and deeper. The Dark Order plot line was to help get him out of it, a brotherhood and friendship that he needed and played a crucial part in the development. Just because Omega and Page didn't interact every week doesn't equate to ignoring the feud.
> 
> ...


Yet another aew mark trying to make them seem smart. Calm down kid. You have your precious garbage. Don't get so upset.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Yet another aew mark trying to make them seem smart. Calm down kid. You have your precious garbage. Don't get so upset.


It's quite incredible how you can miss the point so much.

No wonder the WWE had to simplify storytelling for you.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The right thing to do is build Adam Page, perhaps their best young talent... I think they have done a pretty mild job with him, he can be entertaining but he is not that great.

I have not much faith on AEW, but hopefully they can make this guy a decent FOTC, I need to see more stars rising in this day and age.

PROMOS and promos, make this guy cut promos, let him find his groove.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm glad to see Hangman get his moment, dude is fairly entertaining to watch. For the love of God though, PLEASE get him away from the Dark Order, they ruin his aura and appeal so much. It just doesn't look good when you've got a guy who can be a genuine main event talent who decides to surround himself with a jobber faction.
> 
> Page doesn't need the Dork Order, he's completely fine and he's so much better on his own.


I think you're in luck. The only way I can see this story ending is him turning his back on the Dark Order. Gonna take a while, but it's gonna happen eventually.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> The right thing to do is build Adam Page, perhaps their best young talent... I think they have done a pretty mild job with him, he can be entertaining but he is not that great.
> 
> I have not much faith on AEW, but hopefully they can make this guy a decent FOTC, I need to see more stars rising in this day and age.
> 
> PROMOS and promos, make this guy cut promos, let him find his groove.


Well hopefully they allow him to cut more promos now, it's time to sink or swim for Adam Page, we're about to find out if he has what it takes to be the top babyface.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I think you're in luck. The only way I can see this story ending is him turning his back on the Dark Order. Gonna take a while, but it's gonna happen eventually.


The story ended last night.

Why would Page turn his back on the only people who proved they were there for him when he needed someone?




PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well hopefully they allow him to cut more promos now, it's time to sink or swim for Adam Page, we're about to find out if he has what it takes to be the top babyface.


He's already cut the babyface promo of the year - I don't think he'll have much issue.

It'll just be interesting to see the dynamic between face vs. face promos when he's up against Bryan, who has cut some of the best babyface promos of the last decade.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well hopefully they allow him to cut more promos now, it's time to sink or swim for Adam Page, *we're about to find out if he has what it takes to be the top babyface.*


Which is a bad thing but we all should have known before they even made him the champ, but since this show cares more about having people win the crowd over with Indy matches, instead having them enforce their charisma and personality.

I honestly hope he doesn't flop because I like the cowboy shit stick and his potential.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Erik. said:


> He's already cut the babyface promo of the year - I don't think he'll have much issue.


What promo is that.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

The same people who complain about Hangman having the belt would complain about "WWE rejects" if it was Danielson or Punk


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I think the last two and a half years have been a great journey for us to follow.

Bryan Danielson makes an intriguing first opponent though. It seems like that will really split the audience in regards to who they want to see lead the Company going forwards.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> What promo is that.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> The story ended last night.
> 
> Why would Page turn his back on the only people who proved they were there for him when he needed someone?
> 
> ...


I mean his reign. Classic fall from grace storyline.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Erik. said:


> It's quite incredible how you can miss the point so much.
> 
> No wonder the WWE had to simplify storytelling for you.


The snide tone is amazing. Did a simple deconstruction of the poor booking really hurt your feelings that much? You should have some ice cream or something, it'll help you feel better.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Erik. said:


>


That's a nice promo to gain sympathy, but he can not live out of that stick, because it will get burned out pretty fast.

They need to throw them in the fire with some good talkers on some good, intense and well constructed feuds.

Give me a reason to cheer this guy other than him being a "workhorse", he has a well constructed gimmick and has fair face charisma, I'll give them that, but he lacks substance so far.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> That's a nice promo to gain sympathy, but he can not live out of that stick, because it will get burned out pretty fast.
> 
> They need to throw them in the fire with some good talkers on some good, intense and well constructed feuds.
> 
> Give me a reason to cheer this guy other than him being a "workhorse".


Oh no, of course not.

He's now done what he set out to do.

It will be interesting to see where he goes from there. For all we know, this could be Hangman's peak as far as the story goes. He FINALLY got one over on Omega and showed everyone he could do it and he loses the title at his very first PPV title defence because he got complacent (Think Buster Douglas, Leon Spinks, Andy Ruiz etc) which in turn sees him go down that spiral again when he realises he's lost it all again.

Or he COULD end up being the paranoid type. A bit like Austin in 2001 who was so DESPARATE to win that title and then defend it and keep it by any means necessary (Obviously without the ridiculous heel turn) because he's nothing without it. And Page doesn't want to go back to a life without friends, drinking from the bottle etc.

The thing with Page though is that he's not an unbeatable superhero or a no shits given badass. He's riddled with anxiety and self doubt and is trying to overcome that and there are a lot of people who can relate to that more than any larger than life character. 

I am interested to watch Dynamite and see where this goes. Omega is done and is now out the title picture. Bryan is there. There are others in the rankings and this brings a whole new fresh dynamic to the main event scene. MJF, Punk, the lot.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They seriously need to get the Dork Order off tv and away from Adam Page, they suck.


They will never get rid of the Dork Order, they have to keep alive that failed legacy for Brodie.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hopefully he’s a transitional world champion. Even the nickname is cringe. “Cowboy shit.” Um ok. I’ve driven through Virginia a million times. You don’t see many “cowboys” there lol.


Yeah the nickname is aimed at the 12 year olds who think it's cool to say shit and think they're badasses.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Can someone explain to me the Young Bucks stuff


A bunch of stuff happened on a terrible YouTube show which no one watches apart from the hardcore fans... 
.. No one knows what's happening on Dynamite or Rampage.....nothing is ever explained.... = greatest storyline in the history of the industry


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Oh no, of course not.
> 
> He's now done what he set out to do.
> 
> ...


A character in wrestling can't live up only out of sympathy and chasing titles, his build up is interesting if you want to tell a tale, they may work with you, but what reason do I have to tune in a watch him, what is about him that will entertain me and make me watch his promos and matches.

I like Adam Page as a talent and his gimmick, but I hate how this company really has no clue on how to showcase it factor and personality of their supposed stars.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> A character in wrestling can't live up only out of sympathy and chasing titles, his build up is interesting if you want to tell a tale, they may work with you, but what reason do I have to tune in a watch him, what is about him that will entertain me and make me watch his promos and matches.
> 
> I like Adam Page as a talent and his gimmick, but I hate how this company really has no clue on how to showcase it factor and personality of their supposed stars.


That's down to your personal preference.

I will tune in and watch him because I've followed him since the beginning of his journey and what happened at the beginning of AEW to the climax of that now. Every single fan of AEW from the start has seen this end game and has rooted for him because of it and it's the exact reason why they made the right choice if not just shoving Bryan or Punk into the main event scene and in the title scene straight off the bat. Moments like last night.

But that chapter has now ended. Which is why it'll be interesting to see where they go from here. This is a story that has been told over 2 years and was likely written closer to probably 3 years ago and it's played out beautifully.

Page wanted to belong, wanted friendship and wanted the AEW world title. He now has all 3.

So what's next? For some, that'd be enough.

I guess that's why we have to tune in and find out, ey?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Erik. said:


> That's down to your personal preference.
> 
> I will tune in and watch him because I've followed him since the beginning of his journey and what happened at the beginning of AEW to the climax of that now. Every single fan of AEW from the start has seen this end game and has rooted for him because of it and it's the exact reason why they made the right choice if not just shoving Bryan or Punk into the main event scene and in the title scene straight off the bat. Moments like last night.
> 
> ...


More like it's down to if you are a religious watcher or not, I'm just saying that model of wrestling will only appeal certain kind of people, creating stars and showing substance/entertainment is way more important if you want to bring all kind of fans.

I won't tune in to watch that, I don't care about that, I care about the essence of Adam Page character and what he can do to entertain me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

There it is. 

Kudos to Omega, Hangman and Bucks. What an angle, what a story, such an amazing conclusion. 

Hangman went from being one of the guys in the elite to the top babyface of AEW with this story. 

I loved how he rejected the beer and hugged his friends. The arc is now complete. The character has been established. That's how you make a fuckin top face of the company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best character arc in modern pro wrestling reaches its beautiful conclusion. And thank god, when Danielson beat Miro I was terrified Tony Khan would change plans and betray the AEW crowd's emotional investment in this multi-year journey.

Whatever happens now, Hangman has done it. Given the nature of his character, it wouldn't surprise me if he's the first short reign world champion, but it doesn't matter because this win has made him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459772962224103426


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?


bro u literally come and shit on any moment or any positive thing AEW does let people enjoy the fucking moment. Clearly its been a 2 year story arc of Hangman Page overcoming his insecurities and breaking thru to the top if u dont like it stfu and leave the section its one thing for constructive criticism but i feel like u just get off on trying to shit on people enjoying a moment literally nitpik at every single thing they do


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> bro u literally come and shit on any moment or any positive thing AEW does let people enjoy the fucking moment. Clearly its been a 2 year story arc of Hangman Page overcoming his insecurities and breaking thru to the top if u dont like it stfu and leave the section its one thing for constructive criticism but i feel like u just get off on trying to shit on people enjoying a moment literally nitpik at every single thing they do



hes not wrong. Sure technically it was a 2 yeear story but it was not compelling and only makes probably the most over guy in aew look weak and under utilized. If you're going to throw around words like Arc make sure you understand what it means, because that was not an arc.No one outside of hardcores that is not even close to all of us aew fans could tell you it was good story telling that took 2 years. Im a big fan of hangman but it simply was not @Chip Chipperson

Tony khan is not a good story teller. People act like subtle hints some how magically makes good story. It sure can be but not often in aew. Instead you have a solo cowboy shit guy that could have been the proper solo baby face against a heel stable. What we got instead was a fucking cowboy paired with fake masked luchas that are not over because you know that makes a lot of sense. Then they are facing a weak group the elite which is also not heavily over in aew compared to several solo stars. Elite has been booked absolute trash but i blame them for that as they are nerds and dont know how to be proper heels. Now we gotta watch aews main event consist of hangman being held back from his potential from lack of direction from tony and being placed with dark order as main fucking event in a wrestling promotion at this level. Lets hope it works out because hangman is dam good. 

anyone outside of aew is going to come in and say the same thing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Yeah the nickname is aimed at the 12 year olds who think it's cool to say shit and think they're badasses.


Wrong. There’s a deeper meaning to “Cowboy shit” than just appealing to pre teens and saying a cuss word. Watch his memorable promo from a few weeks ago on Dynamite where he explained what “Cowboy shit” means to him.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

the_flock said:


> A bunch of stuff happened on a terrible YouTube show which no one watches apart from the hardcore fans...
> .. No one knows what's happening on Dynamite or Rampage.....nothing is ever explained.... = greatest storyline in the history of the industry


this is a big complaint with AEW. i do not know or care about the relationships between most of these people. I thought AEW's recent push/highlighting of the really short Dark Order guy was particularly stupid. I am suddenly supposed to take him seriously because he is some kind of main character in the YT series and he feuds with adam cole on it (or something?)


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> bro u literally come and shit on any moment or any positive thing AEW does let people enjoy the fucking moment. Clearly its been a 2 year story arc of Hangman Page overcoming his insecurities and breaking thru to the top if u dont like it stfu and leave the section its one thing for constructive criticism but i feel like u just get off on trying to shit on people enjoying a moment literally nitpik at every single thing they do


Just ignore Chip. Had Kenny won, he'd be in here whinging that AEW had ruined a 2 year storyline. Dudes gimmick is just to disagree with whatever AEW have done.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> bro u literally come and shit on any moment or any positive thing AEW does let people enjoy the fucking moment. Clearly its been a 2 year story arc of Hangman Page overcoming his insecurities and breaking thru to the top if u dont like it stfu and leave the section its one thing for constructive criticism but i feel like u just get off on trying to shit on people enjoying a moment literally nitpik at every single thing they do


Joined: 20 days ago


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hayabusasc said:


> Just ignore Chip. Had Kenny won, he'd be in here whinging that AEW had ruined a 2 year storyline. Dudes gimmick is just to disagree with whatever AEW have done.


I wouldn't be doing that at all because it wasn't a two year story lol.

Even Erik explaining the entire thing it has big gaps in it where the story wasn't active. If that's a great two year story then so be it, lol.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Joined: 20 days ago


been lurkin 4 years lol just cared to make one 20days ago woulda joined earlier but u and wood were making the aew section shit


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> hes not wrong. Sure technically it was a 2 yeear story but it was not compelling and only makes probably the most over guy in aew look weak and under utilized. If you're going to throw around words like Arc make sure you understand what it means, because that was not an arc.No one outside of hardcores that is not even close to all of us aew fans could tell you it was good story telling that took 2 years. Im a big fan of hangman but it simply was not @Chip Chipperson
> 
> Tony khan is not a good story teller. People act like subtle hints some how magically makes good story. It sure can be but not often in aew. Instead you have a solo cowboy shit guy that could have been the proper solo baby face against a heel stable. What we got instead was a fucking cowboy paired with fake masked luchas that are not over because you know that makes a lot of sense. Then they are facing a weak group the elite which is also not heavily over in aew compared to several solo stars. Elite has been booked absolute trash but i blame them for that as they are nerds and dont know how to be proper heels.
> 
> anyone outside of aew is going to come in and say the same thing.


The complexities of the story have gone completely over your head.

Brodie Lee and the Dark Order were originally courting Hangman after his relationship with the Elite reached the point of no return…problem is Hangman no longer trusted others, in fact he didn’t even trust his own abilities.

Then Brodie passed away. Obviously an unforeseen and tragic twist no one could possibly plan for. At this point the Dark Order were leaderless and they were fractured internally. They continued their pursuit to form a relationship with Hangman but he also was battling his demons, thus him relying on alcohol to cope with his personal failures.

As time went on the shield he put up was being chipped at by the Dark Order and his own success in the ring was starting to revive his self confidence. He was on an absolute roll..and then he went away to have his son. Some saw this as a stop in progress for his character but it actually added yet another layer to the empathy the fans feel for the character. It also added depth to him as now he has a little guy at home that he not only has to provide for, but he wants to make proud, it’s no longer just about him.

He wins the right to be number 1 contender on Dynamite and next week cuts one of the great baby face promos in recent AEW history.. this one paragraph from said promo describes everything you need to know about the fall and then rise of Hangman…it also puts meaning to “ Cowboy shit”.

“I lost my confidence. I lost my friends. And truthfully, I lost myself. But the one thing that it felt like, for whatever reason, that I never seem to lose, the one thing that grew week after week, that got just a little bit louder was these people chanting 'Cowboy Shit'. And to me, to me that's very real. Because Cowboy Shit was taking my shot on Day 1 and telling you I'd be Champion. Cowboy Shit was winning the Tag Team titles with Kenny and defending them every chance that we got. Cowboy Shit was learning to let the past live in the past and accept new friends into my life. And Cowboy Shit was taking my chance and putting it on the line. To stick my neck out for those friends, who stuck their necks out for me so many times. And Cowboy Shit was having the balls in the middle of the hottest run of my career to turn around and go back home to be there for the birth of a beautiful baby boy, that's Cowboy Shit.”

His confidence and self worth have been restored through the birth of his child, the backing of new friends (Dark Order), and the ongoing empathy and support of the AEW audience, he just needs to conquer the tallest and last hurdle of this saga and that’s Omega. Omega leading up to the match tries to tap into his insecurities because he along with the Young Bucks remembered the fragile tormented soul that once was…but he wouldn’t take the bait, something that would never happened even just a year prior to this.

He beats Omega, he slays the giant, he fulfills his destiny as AEW heavyweight champion… and who comes to embrace him? The one group of misfits who he unknowingly needed more than they needed him. They come to the ring and celebrate, they even bring him a beer.. problem is, he doesn’t need that crutch any longer, all he needs is the embrace by those that believed in him.. the dark order and the cheers from the fans…. They were able to weave this storyline through death, birth, and a world wide pandemic.. and that’s pretty fucking cool.. in fact, that’s some Cowboy Shit


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I loved the decision. Solid match. They hinted that the Bucks would be turning on Omega in some fashion on Rampage. One of the few times I actually didn’t mind the Bucks. The acting wasn’t amazing, but it wasn’t over the top and fit the moment.

It was more than time to take the title off Omega. It’s been nearly a year. Kind of a shame we didn’t get Omega v Bryan 2 for the title, but I think Page has “it.” A great look, a great wrestler/worker, great baby face promo, and the fans are behind him in a big way. He needs a big heel foil though.

The only knock I had on the main event? Wasn’t the Bucks. Wasn’t any silly in ring spots. The damn Dark Order coming out to celebrate. What the absolute fuck?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> The complexities of the story have gone completely over your head.
> 
> Brodie Lee and the Dark Order were originally courting Hangman after his relationship with the Elite reached the point of no return…problem is Hangman no longer trusted others, in fact he didn’t even trust his own abilities.
> 
> ...



i saw every single bit of that attempt, it was just not executed well. Anyways its over and hes champion now. Lets hope its a good run and his booking improves but un likely.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> “I lost my confidence. I lost my friends. And truthfully, I lost myself. But the one thing that it felt like, for whatever reason, that I never seem to lose, the one thing that grew week after week, that got just a little bit louder was these people chanting 'Cowboy Shit'. And to me, to me that's very real. Because Cowboy Shit was taking my shot on Day 1 and telling you I'd be Champion. Cowboy Shit was winning the Tag Team titles with Kenny and defending them every chance that we got. Cowboy Shit was learning to let the past live in the past and accept new friends into my life. And Cowboy Shit was taking my chance and putting it on the line. To stick my neck out for those friends, who stuck their necks out for me so many times. And Cowboy Shit was having the balls in the middle of the hottest run of my career to turn around and go back home to be there for the birth of a beautiful baby boy, that's Cowboy Shit.”


That promo was shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> i saw every single bit of that attempt, it was just not executed well. Anyways its over and hes champion now. Lets hope its a good run and his booking improves but un likely.


Literally the only one out here hating LMFAO.....what's life like on an island of misery?

Excellent conclusion to a terrific story.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Literally the only one out here hating LMFAO.....what's life like on an island of misery?
> 
> Excellent conclusion to a terrific story.



yep only one pretending dark order are over on their own 2 feet


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> yep only one pretending dark order are over on their own 2 feet


Wtf are you talking about?

Dark order are loved by alot of fans and the cowboy story was awesome......#ISLANDLIFE🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Dark order are loved by alot of fans and the cowboy story was awesome......#ISLANDLIFE🤣



another person that apparently dont listen to the fucking crowd. Lets just drop this pointless debate


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> another person that apparently dont listen to the fucking crowd. Lets just drop this pointless debate


Both Hangman & The Dark Order are massively over. WTF are you talking about asking to listen to the crowd? Listening to the crowd refutes your point LOL.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> The complexities of the story have gone completely over your head.
> 
> Brodie Lee and the Dark Order were originally courting Hangman after his relationship with the Elite reached the point of no return…problem is Hangman no longer trusted others, in fact he didn’t even trust his own abilities.
> 
> ...


anybody who cant comphened this just hating to hate great post


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> The complexities of the story have gone completely over your head.
> 
> Brodie Lee and the Dark Order were originally courting Hangman after his relationship with the Elite reached the point of no return…problem is Hangman no longer trusted others, in fact he didn’t even trust his own abilities.
> 
> ...


That's all well and good but if all of this was mapped out 2 years ago then can someone explain to me how/why Dark Order are involved?

Unless Tony Khan knew Brodie Lee was in bad health and was likely to pass away it kind of proves the point that this wasn't some elaborate mapped out storyline...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - salty AF
> 
> wrong too - but what would the two of you really know
> 
> ...


No, you decided to attack us ad hominem instead of the arguments which is of course a logical fallacy. And one used when there is not a way to defend a position coherently. They DO drop the ball in the second act and hope the ending is good enough to make most people forget that they did drop the ball. Many on here are fine with that, but some of us see right through it. Most of their storylines are very one dimensional.

Many of the matches usually end up being good but they are still learning to tell good, long term stories in a structured way. I hope they get better at it, but saying "nuh uh, they are good at it, you two just suck" is not a counter argument. Plus the Dork Order SUCKS on all levels too and majorly dragged this specific storyline down. Why would I want go cheer for a guy who hangs around with a bunch of loser goofy clowns? I would be constantly drinking too.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> That promo was shit.


That’s not a big surprise coming from you.. from what I’ve seen you don’t like much of what AEW does which is fine. I thought, as many did, that the promo was fucking fire.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Both Hangman & The Dark Order are massively over. WTF are you talking about asking to listen to the crowd? Listening to the crowd refutes your point LOL.


No Guys, no

Dark Order, the Elite and Hangman is not over - @shandcraig is in the crowd each weeks with a decibel metre and he is convinced what we hear on tv is in our imagination

please only listen to his opinion as fact - don’t trust your ears and eyes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> *No, you decided to attack us ad hominem* instead of the arguments which is of course a logical fallacy. And one used when there is not a way to defend a position coherently. They DO drop the ball in the second act and hope the ending is good enough to make most people forget that they did drop the ball. Many on here are fine with that, but some of us see right through it. Most of their storylines are very one dimensional.
> 
> Many of the matches usually end up being good but they are still learning to tell good, long term stories in a structured way. I hope they get better at it, but saying "nun uh, they are good at it, you two just suck" is not a counter argument. Plus the Dork Order SUCKS on all levels too and majorly dragged this specific storyline down. Why would I want go cheer for a guy who hangs around with a bunch of loser goofy clowns? I would be constantly drinking too.


Lol - you guys need to get off this fucking phrase you guys just learned - it means a personal attack against your character instead of the argument

you were in fact, very much, salty AF

that is not an attack against your character or your argument - its an observation of your posts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - you guys need to get off this fucking phrase you guys just learned - it means a personal attack against your character instead of the argument
> 
> you were in fact, very much, salty AF
> 
> that is not an attack against your character or your argument - its an observation of your posts


And again, no arguments, just attacks. Accusing me of only just learning about logical fallacies is a pretty hilarious argument, and of course one not backed up by any facts. Ad hominem is arguing against the person instead of the position or argument they made, which is what you did and so many others do on here every day. Stop doing it.

I am glad that Page is champ, but the story was not that great and act two sucked. That is it. Some on here have some weird need to defend everything being done as perfect when they are really still just amateurs learning on the job. And that is fine, I hope they keep learning and getting better, which they have this year and am happy to admit. I was to the point of pretty much turning off the show before Punk showed up and between him and Danielson managed to get me back.

But seriously, lay off the personal attacks and just say you really loved the story, while many of us found it to be fairly one dimensional and take long breaks from any progression.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> *And again, no arguments, just attacks.* Accusing me of only just learning about logical fallacies is a pretty hilarious argument, and of course one not backed up by any facts. Ad hominem is arguing against the person instead of the position or argument they made, which is what you did and so many others do on here every day. Stop doing it.
> 
> I am glad that Page is champ, but the story was not that great and act two sucked. That is it. Some on here have some weird need to defend everything being done as perfect when they are really still just amateurs learning on the job. And that is fine, I hope they keep learning and getting better, which they have this year and am happy to admit. I was to the point of pretty much turning off the show before Punk showed up and between him and Danielson managed to get me back.
> 
> But seriously, lay off the personal attacks and just say you really loved the story, while many of us found it to be fairly one dimensional and take long breaks from any progression.


again, that’s wasn’t an attack

that is my observation of you continuously using the term wrong over the last couple of years

i don’t care that you didn’t like the story / you are 100% allowed - its literally no skin off my nose

i just thought you were salty about the fact that people didn’t agree with your assessment that it was one dimensional

i still think so - but its not an attack 🤷‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> again, that’s wasn’t an attack
> 
> that is my observation of you continuously using the term wrong over the last couple of years
> 
> ...


You responded to what I wrote by arguing/directing your words/whatever word you want to use against me instead of what I wrote. That is ad hominem and I am not using the term incorrectly.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree he sucks... same with dork odor and the elite. So boring!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> You responded to what I wrote by arguing/directing your words/whatever word you want to use against me instead of what I wrote. That is ad hominem and I am not using the term incorrectly.


Well geez Sheds - I’m sorry you feel attacked


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There was no 2 year storyline, can we please stop with that?


I was asking myself the same thing.

Austin/McMahon was TRULY a 2-year storyline because they developed it with segments _literally_ every week for 2 years. .

Page/Omega tagged together, split, did their own thing as solo acts and just recently started feuding. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's all well and good but if all of this was mapped out 2 years ago then can someone explain to me how/why Dark Order are involved?
> 
> Unless Tony Khan knew Brodie Lee was in bad health and was likely to pass away it kind of proves the point that this wasn't some elaborate mapped out storyline...


its impossible to know where they were going with it as obviously Brodie passed which changed everything. But they were obviously intertwined with Hangman during the time where he was conflicted about his status with his friendship with the young bucks and his ability to hold his end-of the bargain as a successful partner with omega.

Remember at the time when there was friction brewing between Hangman and Kenny, multiple entities were trying to nudge their way into the Hangman picture including FTR who pretended to have Hangman’s back but were actually manipulating him. Looking for something tangible, maybe just looking for a place where he belonged, he suggested that he was looking to join the dark order.

There were rumors circulating that Hangman was eventually going to unseat a tyrannical Brodie Lee for the leadership of the dark order faction, but that’s just rumor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well geez Sheds - I’m sorry you feel attacked


It frustrates me when people use logical fallacies. Argue the point, just say you disagree, or ignore it.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I was asking myself the same thing.
> 
> Austin/McMahon was truly a 2-year storyline. Page/Omega tagged together, split, did their own thing as solo acts and just recently started feuding. Am I missing something?


haha yea its more like a 2 month story if you put it all together. And half of that was more dork order vs elite than page vs omega


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I gave up trying to reason with misery on here a lot time ago. Like people calling Dark Order "dorks" even though compared to how we break down the wrestling shows to the very little detail they are far from that in all actuality. John Silver is probably in a lot better shape athletically than most here.

Dark Order is very over regardless of what the sour attitudes think.

Not everything is for everyone. Not everyone will love the same thing at the same time. That is the beauty of having different opinions, interests, etc. Just because someone finds Dark Order or Hangman Page boring or whatever that doesn't mean that is overall the majority opinion. There are wrestling fans that enjoy the Dark Order. That enjoy the goofy and comedic stuff. How else did Colt Cabana make a good living in the indys for so long?

That's like I wasn't a fan of Shidas reign but others on here did. Still not a fan of her.. but I don't go around trying to insult her because I know that she has a lot of fans and I can see the talent that she does have.

You don't like Hangman Page or Dark Order... fine... but others do. Otherwise the Dark Order group would have been split up and ended earlier this year after the grieving of losing Brodie Lee had passed.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fearless said:


> You don't like Hangman Page or Dark Order... fine... but others do. Otherwise the Dark Order group would have been split up and ended earlier this year after the grieving of losing Brodie Lee had passed.


"Respect" is what we need in this forum. I don't like WWE produciton today, but I don't bullshit it, just don't watch it and I just tune in Impact, NJPW and AEW to make me happy. Is it hard? no!! 

But I am a positive person, so I think people keep insulting AEW becasue they care and love its production even E fanboys


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Just watched the match and really enjoyed it, besides Paige hitting the OWA which seemed a needless waste of a protected move for a near fall, i thought it was great. Don't expect Paige to have a long run with the belt but god damn it I'm glad he got his moment and is a star no matter what any miserable bastards on here say, he is over. The crowd loves him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> It frustrates me when people use logical fallacies. Argue the point, just say you disagree, or ignore it.


Then a lot on this board must frustrate you


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I was asking myself the same thing.
> 
> Austin/McMahon was TRULY a 2-year storyline because they developed it with segments _literally_ every week for 2 years. .
> 
> Page/Omega tagged together, split, did their own thing as solo acts and just recently started feuding. Am I missing something?


It's the story of Adam Page and his buddies, Omega is just one of them. He was the promised one out of the gates, he lost, he struggled, his friends tried holding him up, he wallowed in self pity, they abandoned him, he sank ever further into being a drunk, he started hanging around with these weirdo island of misfit toy types, they build him back up, he wins the world title, the friends who abandoned him giving him a nod of encouragement at the finish line. His weirdo buddies offer him a drink now he's the man, he no longer needs it (being a drunk is what got Page over, will be interesting to see if he can be a success playing it straight) and the story is likely not even over yet.

The storyline has played out over the course of 2 (plus) years, there was never any point that the arc was bailed out of, that during the course of being a drunk they abandoned that quirk, that he got back together with his boys for one night only, etc. 

Also, the Austin/McMahon story did not develop LITERALLY EVERY WEEK for 2 years, don't be ridiculous. Also, what 2 years are you even talking about it, the thing started in like 97 and went on till 2001.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> its impossible to know where they were going with it as obviously Brodie passed which changed everything. But they were obviously intertwined with Hangman during the time where he was conflicted about his status with his friendship with the young bucks and his ability to hold his end-of the bargain as a successful partner with omega.
> 
> Remember at the time when there was friction brewing between Hangman and Kenny, multiple entities were trying to nudge their way into the Hangman picture including FTR who pretended to have Hangman’s back but were actually manipulating him. Looking for something tangible, maybe just looking for a place where he belonged, he suggested that he was looking to join the dark order.
> 
> There were rumors circulating that Hangman was eventually going to unseat a tyrannical Brodie Lee for the leadership of the dark order faction, but that’s just rumor.


there has been plenty of depth to the story from matt hardy delating his apology to Matt Jackson to Brodie Lee trying to recruit him, it’s been a huge build , the Bucks and Kenny did a amazing thing for Hangman


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Then a lot on this board must frustrate you


Yes, obviously. Same with goofs on the show. Usually I can just ignore it or change the channel, but when people respond to me and do it, usually I reapond.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> another person that apparently dont listen to the fucking crowd. Lets just drop this pointless debate


When the DARK ORDER get bood like Cody we'll talk......but only this forum hates them the crowd cheers for them.....sounds like you need to listen.

Cowboy is champ all is good.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I HATE the dark order but to say Hangman is a "jobber" is "mid card" I wouldnt expect anything less from certain pathetic haters who are miserable gits and seem to love the trash the other company puts out.

Hangman is a pure babyface cheered and loved but guessing the crowd that pop like crazy for him are stupid and these keyboard warriors behind a screen know more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

omaroo said:


> I HATE the dark order but to say Hangman is a "jobber" is "mid card" I wouldnt expect anything less from certain pathetic haters who are miserable gits and seem to love the trash the other company puts out.
> 
> Hangman is a pure babyface cheered and loved but guessing the crowd that pop like crazy for him are stupid and these keyboard warriors behind a screen know more.


I think Page is great and can be a top star. I just want him to get away from the circus and really create his own thing now.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> I think Page is great and can be a top star. I just want him to get away from the circus and really create his own thing now.


I hate the dark order around him as it ruins his aura imo,

But sadly he seems to be stuck with the dark order for good and could harm him later down the line.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, do you mean Steve Austin would not have been more over had he taken a year off in 1997 and hung around with the Headbangers or Kaientai?


The Oddities. 😂


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry about your damn luck, Kenny.

Whoops wrong cowboys. Congrats Page man


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> The best character arc in modern pro wrestling reaches its beautiful conclusion. And thank god, when Danielson beat Miro I was terrified Tony Khan would change plans and betray the AEW crowd's emotional investment in this multi-year journey.
> 
> Whatever happens now, Hangman has done it. Given the nature of his character, it wouldn't surprise me if he's the first short reign world champion, but it doesn't matter because this win has made him.
> 
> ...












As I said many times, It feels like the story in AEW fans' minds is better than the one they told. It's like my friend who keep saying to me that Batman vs Superman was a genius movie. And keep bringing up things that are not there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_flock said:


> That promo was shit.


I was there live when Adam Page cut that great promo a month ago. The Miami crowd says otherwise.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I was there live when Adam Page cut that great promo a month ago. The Miami crowd says otherwise.


I feel like it was a decent "first draft". The emotion made up for the mediocre delivery. I feel like AEW should have allowed for Page to talk way more since the beginning of Dynamite and build confidence at it before throwing him outthere.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

omaroo said:


> I HATE the dark order but to say Hangman is a "jobber" is "mid card" I wouldnt expect anything less from certain pathetic haters who are miserable gits and seem to love the trash the other company puts out.
> 
> Hangman is a pure babyface cheered and loved but guessing the crowd that pop like crazy for him are stupid and these keyboard warriors behind a screen know more.


Road Dogg got huge reactions in 1999-2000. Should he have been champion?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Road Dogg got huge reactions in 1999-2000. Should he have been champion?


Al Snow used to get huge reactions too, but it doesn't mean I'd push him as a main event guy. To be fair I do think Hangman has the ability to do great things.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Al Snow used to get huge reactions too, but it doesn't mean I'd push him as a main event guy. To be fair I do think Hangman has the ability to do great things.


He does but in my opinion not yet. I would have trialled him as TNT Champion first, there are at least 10 better options in AEW than Hangman.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Road Dogg got huge reactions in 1999-2000. Should he have been champion?


Scott 2 Hotty was more popular than Adam Page will ever be.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He does but in my opinion not yet. I would have trialled him as TNT Champion first, there are at least 10 better options in AEW than Hangman.


If they see someone who barely has it, AEW jump on it like sharks on blood. It shows the lack of maturity of TK as a booker. Lack of patience. He definitely should have gotten a TNT title run first. I always compare Hangman to Bret Hart and a legendary wrestler like Bret had that IC title run first.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Both Hangman & The Dark Order are massively over. WTF are you talking about asking to listen to the crowd? Listening to the crowd refutes your point LOL.


The ratings suggest otherwise.

Punk and Bryan brought around 400 thousand fans and AEW lost ALL OF THEM in a matter of weeks. Those few hundred thousand tuned in after hearing AEW had signed two legit talents, saw Hangman was the number one contender with his band of goofs behind him, and turned over without a second thought.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Road Dogg got huge reactions in 1999-2000. Should he have been champion?


Just the thought of Road Dogg as world champion is nightmarish.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> 1: Page isnt winning.
> 
> 2: Page shouldnt even be in the title picture, so long as hes still doing stupid comedy wi the Chikara rejects.
> 
> 3: Danielson vs Omega is a much bigger draw. And already hinted to them having a match at a major show. Theres no way Omega drops the title before then.


Bro.. what?😂😂😂


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It was a good match. Not great, but solid. I honestly thought MJF and Darby put on a far better clinic than those guys did, not sure if that's an unpopular opinion or not. But congrats to Hangman. I really do like Hangman. But someone really needs to start writing for him. I really don't like how he goes into detail about what this "Cowboy shit" garbage is and what it means to him. This is not working. This is not good material. He's coming across just as lame as the prototype babyfaces WWE creates, if not worse.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

thorwold said:


> Also, the Austin/McMahon story did not develop LITERALLY EVERY WEEK for 2 years, don't be ridiculous. Also, what 2 years are you even talking about it, the thing started in like 97 and went on till 2001.


Late 1997, all of 1998 and the first half of 1999. Every week you had segments revolving around Austin/McMahon. Of course you can pick SOME weeks here and there where it had little/nothing to do with their feud, but those were rare especially in 1998.

Compare this to Hangman/Omega. If you wrote this storyline on paper, you wouldn't even fill the first page.



Not knocking the angle for what it _actually_ is, btw. I just think that the claims of this being consistent/masterful 2-year storytelling is a bit blown out of proportion.


----------

